# is a bachelor's degree worth it?



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I always thought I was going to go back to my first-choice college for my bachelor's degree (I only got a year left), but lately I've been thinking I might just get an associate degree at my local community college and start working full-time.

On the one hand, there's only a year left... and earning less than a bachelor's degree will haunt me for the rest of my life. :hide 

On the other hand, I'm getting bored with studying and I'm not sure I'd do well enough to graduate in just a year.


Thoughts? :stu


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

It's worth it if you like what you are studying and you have a chance of getting a job when you are finished. If you have changed your mind, and are absolutely sure that you no longer like what you are studying, then maybe it would be best to look into other options. But it might take two years to get that other degree. Do you already have a program in mind, and are you sure that you will like that program?
I had doubts about finishing my B.A. degree towards the end because I started to worry about job options, but I am glad that I stuck with it.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Yeah get the Bachelors definitely. A year goes really fast especially the final one! I'm really glad I finished mine against the odds.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

If I could do it over, I'd do a 5 year bachelor's/master's. You really need a master's for a lot of jobs nowadays.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Depends what you mean by 'worth it.'



> You really need a master's for a lot of jobs nowadays.


Sadly, that seems to be true....


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

^ In terms of money and time.

By now I already know I'm going back for sure, though.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, a bachelor's degree would get you more jobs. Heck it would probably be in your best interest to go for a Master's. I kinda worry that after I get my BA, I still might have trouble finding a job.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

An associates takes two years. If you've only got one year left on a bachelor's, do that. You'll be done in half the time and you'll have a better degree. Plus, if you do eventually need a master's, you'll only have to do two more years worth of work, instead of working up to a bachelor's degree before you can even start the master's.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

....


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

On second thought:

Since it is generally agreed that you need a master's to get a decent job, why should I even bother getting a bachelor's, y'know? To be honest I'm just bored with school in general. I hate classes, I hate homework, I hate the stress during finals' week. I think I can handle one final year, but the mere thought of having to go to graduate school... it scares the heck out of me.

Bah.

Oh, and I also phear the accumulating student loan debt I'd eventually have to face. :hide


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

pinkeye said:


> On second thought:
> 
> Since it is generally agreed that you need a master's to get a decent job, why should I even bother getting a bachelor's, y'know? To be honest I'm just bored with school in general. I hate classes, I hate homework, I hate the stress during finals' week. I think I can handle one final year, but the mere thought of having to go to graduate school... it scares the heck out of me.
> 
> ...


Bachelor's is still valuable. Without a bachelor's, you would have trouble finding any kind of decent paying job. Master's will get you into high paying jobs, but isn't necessary.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

pinkeye said:


> On second thought:
> 
> Since it is generally agreed that you need a master's to get a decent job, why should I even bother getting a bachelor's, y'know? To be honest I'm just bored with school in general. I hate classes, I hate homework, I hate the stress during finals' week. I think I can handle one final year, but the mere thought of having to go to graduate school... it scares the heck out of me.
> 
> ...


Just do it, every semester i lose heart about half way through, then finals hit and you don't have time to think. In the overall scheme of things your at that point, but instead of the last quarter of the semester, it's the last quarter of school. Hell you already have more of the loans to pay off, might as well go for the BA to help pay them off. I'm at that point to where i just hate everything about school, I just want a real job so bad.

About grad school, don't think about it overly much, it will just add to your stress. One thing at a time. Take a day off, smoke some pot, clean your room, read a book, and most importantly make a list of current short term objectives. focus on that. Well it helps for me.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

whoever told you that you need a master's to get a good job is a moron. Only 25% of our current population(usa) even has a bachelor's degree, so that right there tells you that there are plenty of job opporunities for someone with a bachelor's degree


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

^ It really depends on what your field is and how far you want to go in there.


----------



## terpswin! (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: re: is a bachelor's degree worth it?*



Marooned said:


> It's worth it if you feel you have the confidence to put it to use. I got an associates and, after transferring to university, decided the bachelor's wasn't worth the investment for me. It opens the door to better paying jobs _if_ you know how to sell yourself and desire the better paying jobs. If you have difficulty selling yourself at even at the lowest rungs of the ladder or simply don't care about securing a high paying job, it's hard to see a reason to continue for the degree. The fees to attend are exorbitant and the anxiety (for me) unbearable.
> 
> There are plenty of jobs that don't require a degree that pay decently enough. Of course, it depends entirely on your own situation and desires.


Just because you don't want to go through that door now, it doesn't mean you have to close it. You never know when a degree would come in handy. In some fields, whether you have a degree can make a huge difference in pay even for the same job with the same experience level. It's not exactly fair, but that's life.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

If the bachelor's degree is in Arts I wouldn't bother frankly. It'll most likely get you nothing, especially if you have SA. However, since you only have one more year to finish it, perhaps it would be emotionally satisfying to just finish it once and for all. But don't expect a job from it. If it's not management or tech then it's basically useless for someone with SA. And even a business degree is pretty void if interviewers see that you're not part of the happy outgoing business culture. That is what I have observed in Canada at any rate.


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm doing a BA in history. Just finished my first year.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

yes


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

A Bachelor's of Science is definately worth it, however, if it's a Bachelor of Arts.....well it really depends on a lot of factors.


----------

